# Need help with remote control



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have an Arcam FMJ CD37 CD player. The Open/Close button died on the remote control (Arcam CR90). The CR90 is no longer available and the replacement (Arcam CR402) is nearly $150 plus shipping. The owner's manual provides the IR Command Decimals for aftermarket remote controls. I'm seeking recommendations on a good quality programmable remote control. Or better yet, if anyone knows where I could get a good used Arcam remote, that would be helpful.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I really like the Harmony remotes or, depending on budget Sony makes a pretty good inexpensive universal remote.

As for a good used unit, usual suspects; AdiogoN, eBay, Craigslist


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

If you don't mind using your cellphone as a remote, and I love using mine, then the Harmony Smart Control is a neat option. It also comes with a physical RF remote.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/harmony-smart-control

I don't know how well it works as I just use a Denon app to control things.


----------



## jaguar717 (Sep 8, 2014)

I like the (physical) Harmony remotes. I have remote applications on my phone and ipad, but it loses something not having physical buttons and needing to light up the screen and stare at it. Plus it's not as easy for someone else to pick up and use easily.


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

jaguar717 said:


> I like the (physical) Harmony remotes. I have remote applications on my phone and ipad, but it loses something not having physical buttons and needing to light up the screen and stare at it. Plus it's not as easy for someone else to pick up and use easily.


Harmony Smart Control includes both. You get the app for your phone and it includes a RF remote control.


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I do not have a smart phone. I'm just looking for a good quality remote that will accept the digital codes listed in my Arcam owner's manual, mostly the basic operations of a CD player. Which Harmony remote would be recommended for basic functions?


----------



## bhihifi (Dec 7, 2014)

The more basic Harmony units don't take digital codes. You program them using a USB cable and a web based application that has a database of codes that it downloads to the remote once you tell it what you have. 

You would have to hope that the code database had the Arcam player's codes. You could buy the Harmony 650 from a local Big Box retail store that allows you a 15 day return period and see if it works. This will cost you around $60. Keep your receipt! If it works, you're done or can upgrade to a fancier Harmony device.

A Harmony 650 is a reasonably cheap remote that may not be a bad thing to have anyway, especially if you have several remotes and want to consolidate. Its only limitation is the number of devices that it can control.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I like the URC remotes have 2 of them and easy to program.


----------



## bhihifi (Dec 7, 2014)

A more time intensive option would be to get a programmable remote that accepts codes, but you will then have to invest the time in learning how to program a complex remote, which may or may not be your idea of fun.

The Remote Central web site is a great resource for reviews of programmable remotes, and component specific code files for programmable remotes. There is also a classifed ad forum that you can search for your specific remote or find someone who can help you hack something to work for your situation.


----------



## bhihifi (Dec 7, 2014)

URC's are excellent. I've set them up for friends. I use a URC WR7 every day. Best $20 remote ever.

Good recommendation if someone wants to get into programming; the Harmony product line is easier to set up for someone who isn't as comfortable with programming. If I understand the OP correctly he can't teach a remote because his current device remote does not put out codes. So he'll need to learn how to input digital code sequences and not all URC products accept them. 

Or find a universal remote with a built in code database that can operate his equipment.

The WR7 manual indicates that it's built in database may be able to control Arcam devices so could be an option to try as well. Less expensive than the Harmony 650 and extremely user friendly to set up.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

+1 on the URC. I bought a RF20 for my main rig and liked it so much I got the WR7 for the family room. I actually prefer the WR7. It is a true bargain and will learn anything, code or not. I don't even use codes now just teach the remote what I want it to do. My kids and wife use it everyday and never a complaint.


----------



## bhihifi (Dec 7, 2014)

+1 indeed. Have a touchscreen Pronto with all the cool touch screens, spent many hours programming and tweaking it to do everything. Now it gathers dust and the WRC7 rules. The Pronto's IR blaster is much more powerful but the simplicity of the WRC7 cannot be beat.


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks fore the information on the WR7! I'll take a look and see if it will meet my needs.


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I found a great remote control for my Arcam CD player. It's the Sony RM-VLZ620 and it even included the codes for the Arcam. Highly recommended!


----------

